# Casing quality: Sausage Maker or Syracuse Casings



## LanceR (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm fairly new to sausage making and am still trying different vendors.  Both Sausage Maker and Syracuse Casings are here in New York and I prefer to do business locally or in-state when I can. Both seem to have pretty good reputations.

I'm looking for both hog and sheep casings for several batches of sausage and I would appreciate any advice anyone has who has tried both vendors.

Syracuse Casings has both dry packed tubed and pre-flushed tubed sheep casings and their hog casings come both pre-flushed tubed and hanks and dry packed tubed and hank.  The Sausage Maker casing seem to be dry salt packed.  I expect to keep the unused casings in our extra fridge so any advice on dry packed versus pre-flushed would also be appreciated.

Thanks

Lance


----------



## jarhead (Jan 22, 2013)

No experience with Syracuse Casings.

But I bought a couple of home packs from Sausage Maker. I hate 1 foot lengths, so about half of each bag went in the trash.

I buy from Butcher and Packer or Southern Indiana Butcher Supply. I end up with 2 to 3 lengths in each bag from either one.


----------



## LanceR (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks.

I am looking for 100 yards at a pop so I'm hoping to avoid the short lengths and oddball diameters of the smaller packs.

Lance


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 22, 2013)

LanceR said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I am looking for 100 yards at a pop so I'm hoping to avoid the short lengths and oddball diameters of the smaller packs.
> 
> Lance


You may have to go to DeWied Casings or another large casing company.


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 22, 2013)

I have bought from Syracuse several times and am quite happy with the quality..

I got the flushed, tubed and I just used some that were over a year old and they worked great..

Call them..they are nice to deal with...

 Craig


----------



## lnmnmarty (Jan 22, 2013)

X2 for syracuse and flushed, tubed


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 22, 2013)

I have used WaltonsInc several times and they are great. I have also heard that Sausage Maker is really good too. I will be trying sausage maker next time.


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 23, 2013)

Like Bmudd, the last hank I got came from Waltons, Very nice thin casing,  and I'm very pleased with them.

The last hank I got from Syracuse casing were thick and tuff, and a friend had the same experience. Mind you, they are about a block away from my employers office, so given the choice I'd use them all the time, but I doubt I'll do it again.


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 23, 2013)

DanMcG said:


> Like Bmudd, the last hank I got came from Waltons, Very nice thin casing, and I'm very pleased with them.
> 
> The last hank I got from Syracuse casing were thick and tuff, and a friend had the same experience. Mind you, they are about a block away from my employers office, so given the choice I'd use them all the time, but I doubt I'll do it again.


I think I asked you before..but did you ask the about it or let them know you werent happy????

       Craig


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 23, 2013)

Yes Craig I did make a call and asked if the out the door hanks were of a less quality as the ones they sold to butchers and online. and was told they are all the same.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 24, 2013)

Jarhead said:


> No experience with Syracuse Casings.
> 
> But I bought a couple of home packs from Sausage Maker. I hate 1 foot lengths, so about half of each bag went in the trash.
> 
> I buy from Butcher and Packer or Southern Indiana Butcher Supply. I end up with 2 to 3 lengths in each bag from either one.


Jarhead, morning....  Home Pak casings are made up of odds and ends pieces...  small, large, short and long.....  

The pack shown below, from SausageMaker, is long sections, generally 15+ feet each and 300 total feet.. The home pak may be cheaper to buy, but in the long run, throwing away casings ain't good....  In these packs, everything is usable.... nothing to throw away...  I have used them....     Dave






[h5]#21100 29-32mm (1 1/8"-1 1/4") Natural Hog Casings[/h5]
Your Price:  $31.99


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 24, 2013)

Check local Grocery Stores that make their own Sausage and local Butchers. Most buy Casing in sufficient quantities that they will pass saving on when you purchase a Hank. Local store sells Hanks of Hog Casing for $16, half of what many on-line venders want, granted you are limited to anywhere from 32-38mm or what ever size they are using at the time but the $16 savings buys a lot of Pork to fill them Casings...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



...JJ


----------



## LanceR (Jan 24, 2013)

Well, I need the casings soon since I have a lot of venison, beef fat and pork fat in the freezers and a case of boneless butts coming and we're going to spend a couple of days making several varieties of sausage over the next few weeks.  I ordered a 100 yards each of 22-24mm sheep and 32-35mm hog casings from Syracuse Casings, all pre-flushed and tubed.  There was no shipping charge and it came to $83.

I've only ever used the small LEM packs from the local Bass Pro or collagen from Butcher-Packer.  I'll post back my impressions of the pre-flushed tubed casings.  If the pre-flushed and tubed casings are all I hope they are I may stay with them for ease of use.

The sausages I know we'll be making this time around are pork kabanosy, venison kabanosy, hot smoked polish, linked Italian, cold smoked linked maple breakfast and likely some cold smoked linked venison bratwurst since the last batch was made with cheese.

Now I feel the need to find an affordable Hobart Buffalo chopper....

Chef Jimmy, I've checked on the casings locally but even though some of the stores make sausage in house none I've asked so far would sell hanks of casings.  Some sell little cups of casings but from what I'm hearing they are odds and ends-kind of the casing equivalent of floor sweepings....

Thanks for all the help.

Lance


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 24, 2013)

LanceR said:


> Some sell little cups of casings but from what I'm hearing they are odds and ends-kind of the casing equivalent of floor sweepings....



Wegman's sells cups of Syracuse casings.
The diameter of the casings and lengths vary, but nothing real short or odd.
They're certainly not floor-sweepings.


~Martin


----------



## LanceR (Jan 24, 2013)

Martin, I'll have to try them sometime.  I was most likely unfair to folks like Syracuse Casings due to my experiences with LEM who has been very inconsistent in quality.

Lance


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 24, 2013)

Hope they work out for you.


----------



## LanceR (Jan 25, 2013)

Well, I sure like the customer service from Syracuse Casings.  I placed the order around noon two days ago and it got delivered today.  I think I'm going to make a few taste test batches tomorrow and see how they taste.

Lance


----------



## dward51 (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LanceR*
> 
> Now I feel the need to find an *affordable Hobart Buffalo chopper....*
> Lance


Keep a check on Govdeals.com.  Schools will put some up for sale every so often.   It's a crap shoot as to where they are as they could be anywhere in the country.  These are auctions, so prices vary but there are a lot of very good deals to be had if you can find something near you.

http://www.govdeals.com/

They have a Hobart model 84141 Buffalo Chopper in Iowa on there right now (that's the only one I saw today).

http://www.govdeals.com/index.cfm?fa=Main.Item&itemid=234&acctid=3054


----------



## LanceR (Jan 25, 2013)

Last fall, while visiting family in North Carolina (he's a budding sausage maker too) my eyes about popped out when I spotted a nice modern Hobart Chopper for....wait for it....$170 in the Charlotte CL.  I missed it by an hour or two.

Lance


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 25, 2013)

Hobart has a big building bout 5 miles from me.


----------



## LanceR (Jan 26, 2013)

Our two youngest (of six) graduate from college this year.  Maybe after that we'll start a serious hunt for a chopper.

Lance


----------



## daveomak (Dec 9, 2015)

JasonF said:


> Syracuse and the other bunch all got big bellys,,, their casings are waaay overpriced.
> I Just bought an entire hank of Sheep casings FOR $25 to make breakfast sausage (100 yards, 20/22mm) from this new casing company called S&A Casing Co. , boy they're underrated.. The shortest strand is like 2 Meters long! I didn't have to throw any shorts away like I did with the home pack junk, and better yet NO HOLES!
> Their product is hands down superb, every sausage maker should try it.
> My yield was 53Lbs of sausage per hank, of course you have to take into account the diameter, the bigger the more it stuffs.
> ...




JasonF is probably a scammer.....    First post....   promoting a questionable seller on eBay...

I would not buy from that seller....   NO FEEDBACK....   None sold.....   only 1 item in his inventory....  AND the casings could come from anywhere...   No country of origin....   and the packaging does not have a label....  Casings are food folks....  I wouldn't eat them let alone feed them to my grandkids....


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 9, 2015)

I'm betting that he'll be gone soon.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 9, 2015)

Looks like all of the pictures he has on his epay site are from Google images as well...

https://www.google.com/search?q=she...KEwi-hqewk8_JAhVGrB4KHY-ZCV0Q_AUIBygC#imgrc=_


----------



## daveomak (Dec 9, 2015)

Good find......Thumbs Up


----------



## jarhead (Dec 9, 2015)

"AND the casings could come from anywhere"

Country of origin/manufacture is the United States in his listing.

I think I will give them a try. I just hope he answers my PM about the larger sizes available.

I can't use that size.

Merry Christmas everybody!!!


----------



## foamheart (Dec 9, 2015)

Ya know, I am just one of those people. I still us AT&T, I always get my calls and can make them, Thats got to be worth something extra. Peace of mind.

Butchers & Packers has always delivered what I want, and talked me into what I needed sometimes instead of what I wanted...LOL

Long ago I learned, the ecstasy of low price never exceeds the agony of poor quality. 

And Merry Christmas Jarhead, hope your home for the holidays!


----------



## daveomak (Dec 9, 2015)

I wrote to the "casing business" on eBay.....  below is the transaction.....

Dear sacasings,

I would like to see a shipping label that was on the container the casings arrived in to your operation... Just to prove the origin in the USA.... and from what slaughter house they came from.... 


Thank you for your interest.
Unfortunately we do not have such information to provide.
What we can provide you with is high quality casings for your processing needs.
Feel free to place an order, we also carry 20/22mm product code 252206180260

Best regards,
- sacasings


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 9, 2015)

Jarhead said:


> "AND the casings could come from anywhere"
> 
> Country of origin/manufacture is the United States in his listing.


Not anymore...Now says "unknown"  

Looks like he/she is realizing a few things...


----------



## driedstick (Dec 9, 2015)

Great info guys!!! Thanks

DS


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 9, 2015)

driedstick said:


> Great info guys!!! Thanks
> 
> DS


I have more info on them, but I'll hold it for a PM to the gent that decided to advertise with his first post, when and if he decides to come back and get upset about our thoughts...  He's been all over the net talking it up...  I also got bored in a conf call and did some digging...


----------



## jasonf (Jan 16, 2016)

No hard feelings folks, and by no means am I a scammer. Some of you like to stick with what's been working for them and that's fine, others like to try different things, and this forum is to share our personal experiences. Just because a seller on eBay doesn't have enough reviews doesn't mean they're the boogeyman. Give them a shot and if you don't like their product shoot them a negative review, if you like the product give them a thumbs up, its simple. But be rest assured that it's in the interest of any merchant whether on eBay or elsewhere to do their best to satisfy a customer for future prospects. 
And For petes sake it's 2016, almost all products in the US are imported from China and elsewhere. Markets have globalized, What matters is the quality and price.


----------



## ol smoky (Jan 16, 2016)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> I have more info on them, but I'll hold it for a PM to the gent that decided to advertise with his first post, when and if he decides to come back and get upset about our thoughts...  He's been all over the net talking it up...  I also got bored in a conf call and did some digging...


he's back cranky buzzard! let him have it!


----------



## daveomak (Jan 16, 2016)

JasonF said:


> No hard feelings folks, and by no means am I a scammer. Some of you like to stick with what's been working for them and that's fine, others like to try different things, and this forum is to share our personal experiences. Just because a seller on eBay doesn't have enough reviews doesn't mean they're the boogeyman. Give them a shot and if you don't like their product shoot them a negative review, if you like the product give them a thumbs up, its simple. But be rest assured that it's in the interest of any merchant whether on eBay or elsewhere to do their best to satisfy a customer for future prospects.
> And For petes sake it's 2016, almost all products in the US are imported from China and elsewhere. Markets have globalized, What matters is the quality and price.


Stop digging... it will be easier to get out of the hole you are in....   

By all means, show us the sausage you make....   describe the recipe....    pictures of your smoker...     and stop pushing products for sale.....  







..... Dave


----------



## 1967robg (Jan 16, 2016)

I just ordered casings from Syracuse last night.I was getting them from the local butcher,while they where quality casings the consistency of length and diameter seemed to drop off the more often I bought some. Then I bought a couple packs from amazon...short lengths,veiny and lots of blow outs. Hope the Syracuse casings works out


----------



## grabber (Jan 16, 2016)

I know this is going to hit a nerve with some people but if you want to buy local, go with the Syracuse brand.  They are from American raised hogs, where Sausage Maker are imported from China.  This was confirmed with a phone call to Sausage Maker.


----------



## LanceR (Jan 16, 2016)

To add to the conversation; a product that says "Product of the USA" is not the same as one labeled "Made in the USA".  A "Product of the USA" is of US origin and shipped somewhere else (typically China) for processing or assembly, then imported back into the US for sale.  Only a product that says "Made in the USA" is fully sourced and made here.  Syracuse Casings is the only natural casing company sourcing 100% of it's hog casing from, and processing it in, the USA.  Their sheep casings come from New Zealand and are processed here.

I don't know about anybody else but I have no interest in buying processed foods from a country that has multiple cases of tainted baby food and formula year after year.

I use Syracuse Casing for all my sheep and hog casings and will continue to do so as long as their production and sourcing policies remain as they are now.  They also include USPS Priority Mail shipping at no additional cost.  What you see on the website is what you pay delivered to your door.  That's a pleasant change from anybody else in the business of whom I'm aware. 

I've been on their production floor.  The place is clean, bright and very fresh smelling-a far cry from some food service and processing operations I've been in. 

Full disclosure:  I don't have any affiliation with Syracuse Casings.  They have however provided free casings for some sausage making demos a friend and I have worked on at local sportsman's shows.  All they asked for was that we mention that they exist and offer internet sales to the public. 

For that matter, Lisa B. of Vacuum Sealers Unlimited has provided free vacuum bags for those demos and for hand-outs (and one-time discount coupons) for them asking only that we add her to our list of places to buy supplies. 

Lance


----------



## daveomak (Jan 16, 2016)

Grabber & LanceR......    Great information for those that support American Businesses....  Thanks for taking the time to investigate and report...

Dave


----------



## ddrian (Jun 24, 2017)

LanceR said:


> To add to the conversation; a product that says "Product of the USA" is not the same as one labeled "Made in the USA".  A "Product of the USA" is of US origin and shipped somewhere else (typically China) for processing or assembly, then imported back into the US for sale.  Only a product that says "Made in the USA" is fully sourced and made here.  Syracuse Casings is the only natural casing company sourcing 100% of it's hog casing from, and processing it in, the USA.  Their sheep casings come from New Zealand and are processed here.
> 
> I don't know about anybody else but I have no interest in buying processed foods from a country that has multiple cases of tainted baby food and formula year after year.
> 
> ...


I use lisa for my vacmaster unit bags!! She is honest and will give you the run down. You get what you pay for most often!  Thanks for stopping a mistake I was about to make. Ill make sure I buy american products for the casings!


----------

